# Athena has cancer



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Vet rang today gt tests back nd she has cancer.... Cancer

Im shocked, worried nd cant think straight.


Didnt listen to what the vet preposed to do all tht is going thro my head in cancer.

cancer kills
cant explain how awfull i feel my girl has cancer


----------



## Amymay (7 December 2012)

So sorry to read this.  Had followed your other post where you say how sick she's getting.

Going to be blunt: Have her put down as soon as possible.


----------



## Izzwizz (7 December 2012)

Ring your Vet back and get the low down again.  Sorry to hear this but I work at a Vets, we have a dog that has leukaemia and he has treatment and is absolutely fine.  You would never know!  We also have another client whose dog is on medication for the same and he does fine too.  All may not be lost you know....could you go and see your Vet in person to take all the info in better?


----------



## Superhot (7 December 2012)

Can you get your dad or a friend to talk to the vet, to see what treatment he is recommending?  I know it must be so hard for you to take the information in right now.  Cancer is not an automatic death sentence, so PLEASE think positively!!!!


----------



## asommerville (7 December 2012)

Sorry to hear that rb


----------



## Izzwizz (7 December 2012)

Ps I've not seen your other post so not too sure of all the facts x


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

amymay said:



			So sorry to read this.  Had followed your other post where you say how sick she's getting.

Going to be blunt: Have her put down as soon as possible.
		
Click to expand...

shall speak to the vet tomorrow nt in the rite mind yet, altho ano its gonna come to this will nt hav her in pain.



Izzwizz said:



			Ring your Vet back and get the low down again.  Sorry to hear this but I work at a Vets, we have a dog that has leukaemia and he has treatment and is absolutely fine.  You would never know!  We also have another client whose dog is on medication for the same and he does fine too.  All may not be lost you know....could you go and see your Vet in person to take all the info in better?
		
Click to expand...

 ano, just cldnty get my head round it will give him a ring tomorrow, needs to set in first.



Superhot said:



			Can you get your dad or a friend to talk to the vet, to see what treatment he is recommending?  I know it must be so hard for you to take the information in right now.  Cancer is not an automatic death sentence, so PLEASE think positively!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Read sumewhere tht horses dnt get cancer often bt when they do its usually fatal


----------



## Ibblebibble (7 December 2012)

Oh Rileyboy i am so sorry,  give yourself some time to get your head round the news before you make any decisions, did the vet have any suggestions on the way forward?
how is the little poppet today?


----------



## CobsGalore (7 December 2012)

So sorry


----------



## leflynn (7 December 2012)

Sorry to hear the news RB, sounds like you need a strong cuppa and a hug from Athena before you ring the vet again, be brave


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			Oh Rileyboy i am so sorry,  give yourself some time to get your head round the news before you make any decisions, did the vet have any suggestions on the way forward?
how is the little poppet today?
		
Click to expand...

he said he wld speak to me tomorrow as its gna be to much nd let it settle in nd gather my thoughts. I wont let her be in pain its nt fair. 

Same ol same ol today, still looking sad, drinking normaly but still off her food, did come over for a hug tho, its a shame is all


----------



## albeg (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this RB.


----------



## Amymay (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Read sumewhere tht horses dnt get cancer often bt when they do its usually fatal 

Click to expand...

They don't, and it is.  Lymphosarcoma is the most usual cancer and is a cancer of the lymph tissue.

Devastating news for you, whatever cancer it may be.


----------



## Spyda (7 December 2012)

My pure Arab died at 7 of stomach cancer. He kept loosing weight despite worming, good feed, basic health checks, etc. Eventually scans showed what was up. Mine died on the operating table. Horrible experience. In hindsight, it would have been best to have had him PTS rather than the op. At the time, I also read that internal cancers were rare in horses. I thought, "Typical". My poor boy. 

OP: Call your vet back. Get the facts with a clearer head. Fingers are crossed for you. (( Hugs ))


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

amymay said:



			They don't, and it is.  Lymphosarcoma is the most usual cancer and is a cancer of the lymph tissue.

Devastating news for you, whatever cancer it may be.
		
Click to expand...

ano what it will come down to, she has so much potential nd been thro so much i feel terible now for not ringin the vet sooner, she deserves better than this.


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Spyda said:



			My pure Arab died at 7 of stomach cancer. He kept loosing weight despite worming, good feed, basic health checks, etc. Eventually scans showed what was up. Mine died on the operating table. Horrible experience. In hindsight, it would have been best to have had him PTS rather than the op. At the time, I also read that internal cancers were rare in horses. I thought, "Typical". My poor boy. 

OP: Call your vet back. Get the facts with a clearer head. Fingers are crossed for you. (( Hugs ))
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear of tht. must of been terrible for you. take a chuck of you when they go


----------



## Ibblebibble (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			he said he wld speak to me tomorrow as its gna be to much nd let it settle in nd gather my thoughts. I wont let her be in pain its nt fair. 

Same ol same ol today, still looking sad, drinking normaly but still off her food, did come over for a hug tho, its a shame is all
		
Click to expand...

 i know you'll do whatever is best for her no matter how hard the decision.x

have a <<<hug>>> life really is a pile of **** sometimes


----------



## Christsam (7 December 2012)

Thinking of you RB.  what a horrible situation


----------



## Niddlynoo (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy I have not posted on your threads before, but have been following Athenas story. I am so sorry for you and for your little girl. She is lucky to have found you as you obviously adore her and will do whatever is right for her.
Big hugs xx


----------



## redriverrock (7 December 2012)

Oh god no...what an absolute nightmare, Im so so sorry. She is such a gorgeous girl...life can be so cruel sometimes. I know nothing about cancer in horses but Im guessing some types are going to be worse than others as with us humans. Did the vet mention what type of cancer it was or how advanced it was? I can understand how traumatic it is but I think I would be wanting another chat today...for me not knowing is worse though I guess at least now you know it is cancer  I did find this article that may be useful http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horsecare/1379/58078.html its quite old but probably still relevant and may give you an idea of the sort of questions to ask...try and stay strong, even if you are just pretending Athena needs you more than ever now.


----------



## Antw23uk (7 December 2012)

We lost our horse at the end of October through cancer. He was in such a sorry state and we couldnt find what was wrong so they re tested the urine and bloods and phoned the next morning with the diagnosis. He was pts that same afternoon 

Also your 'a' button isnt working!


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



 i know you'll do whatever is best for her no matter how hard the decision.x

have a <<<hug>>> life really is a pile of **** sometimes

Click to expand...

i will try whateva to try nd fix her, but bottom line i wnt have her in pain, she is to sweet a mare to deal with tht 

Ano feelin really low today, thanks 



Christsam said:



			Thinking of you RB.  what a horrible situation 

Click to expand...

thanks, ano its ***** !



Niddlynoo said:



			Rileyboy I have not posted on your threads before, but have been following Athenas story. I am so sorry for you and for your little girl. She is lucky to have found you as you obviously adore her and will do whatever is right for her.
Big hugs xx
		
Click to expand...

thank you for the support, her welfare nd happiness is all tht matters for me


----------



## Amymay (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			i will try whateva to try nd fix her, but bottom line i wnt have her in pain, she is to sweet a mare to deal with tht
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately you can't fix her, but you can ensure she's pain free, and not prolong her suffering.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (7 December 2012)

Have been following your posts about Athena and I'm really sorry to hear this diagnosis, and just when she'd landed on her feet with you.  So sorry x x


----------



## Spyda (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I am so sorry to hear of tht. must of been terrible for you. take a chuck of you when they go 

Click to expand...

It was 15 years ago now, but was such a shock at the time. I'd not owned him very long (about 18 months) and had purchased him for LDR from a LDR home. He went down hill very fast in the last couple of months. From fit and fab to poor and dreadful. It was a shock in such a beautiful, young horse. It had never occured to me it could happen. Good old 'Life' likes to throw curve balls at you every now and again.

I really wish _you_ and Athena the best, though. x


----------



## nemlin (7 December 2012)

Had my best friend put down last month due to leukemia. From looking 'not right' to being pts was 5 days. Happened so quickly. Sending you loads of strength and gentle hugs to Athena, it's tragic but you'll do the best for her x x x


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (7 December 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I was looking at the pictures of her growing up just this morning.

My beloved pony Magic was diagnosed with bowel cancer on january. He was put on a course of steroids (predisolone) and seemed to be doing well. Unfortunately his age (22) came into play and it was decided that he would be put down before winter on nov 9th as to ensure he didnt get cold or suffer from the loss of bodyweight.

Vet said most horses do recover but have to be on the steroids for a while if not forever, but do not feel any pain. That was in the particular type of cancer, probably not similar to yours but always get all the facts. I was bitched and pushed by opinionated people who though he should be put down when diagnosed yet we continued on. He had 11 more months of painfree love, care and attention.

I hope you and the vet both make the best decisions possible and i personally will be hoping everything turns out alright for you and her.


----------



## Hot2Trot (7 December 2012)

Niddlynoo said:



			Rileyboy I have not posted on your threads before, but have been following Athenas story. I am so sorry for you and for your little girl. She is lucky to have found you as you obviously adore her and will do whatever is right for her.
Big hugs xx
		
Click to expand...

This for me too.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

amymay said:



			Unfortunately you can't fix her, but you can ensure she's pain free, and not prolong her suffering.
		
Click to expand...

will ring the vet 8am tomorrow nd see what he says, altho deep down ano what he will say. Athena will be pts by the end of this week.



Ruth_Cymru said:



			Have been following your posts about Athena and I'm really sorry to hear this diagnosis, and just when she'd landed on her feet with you.  So sorry x x
		
Click to expand...

Its a shame she is a great mare



Spyda said:



			It was 15 years ago now, but was such a shock at the time. I'd not owned him very long (about 18 months) and had purchased him for LDR from a LDR home. He went down hill very fast in the last couple of months. From fit and fab to poor and dreadful. It was a shock in such a beautiful, young horse. It had never occured to me it could happen. Good old 'Life' likes to throw curve balls at you every now and again.

I really wish _you_ and Athena the best, though. x
		
Click to expand...

bless you, horrible isnt it 

thank you


----------



## horsesatemymoney (7 December 2012)

I'm so sorry, not read your other thread hun, but I'm sending you (and Athena) a hug xx


----------



## miss_c (7 December 2012)

Sorry to hear this.   Agree that you need to speak to the vet again, also agree that you need to let it sink in first.

From experience, I would say the same as amymay.  Having seen owners trying to keep them going, it doesn't end well, including one that the owner put through having their tail amputated to try and slow it down.  I understand why they did it, but like to think that I wouldn't do the same.  

Big hugs, and we all know you will do what's best after talking things through with the vet.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (7 December 2012)

Gosh, so sorry to hear this RileyBoy :'( I know that u will take good care of her and make the right decisions for her. Hope you are okay  
x


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (7 December 2012)

So very sorry to read this especially just when she seemed to have everything going for her with you


----------



## PandorasJar (7 December 2012)

Sorry to hear that riley x


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

miss_c said:



			Sorry to hear this.   Agree that you need to speak to the vet again, also agree that you need to let it sink in first.

From experience, I would say the same as amymay.  Having seen owners trying to keep them going, it doesn't end well, including one that the owner put through having their tail amputated to try and slow it down.  I understand why they did it, but like to think that I wouldn't do the same.  

Big hugs, and we all know you will do what's best after talking things through with the vet.
		
Click to expand...

no point puttin em through it for ur satisfaction, vet tomorrow nd depending on what he sees best i shall think she will b pts nd out of pain very soon



Maria13 said:



			Gosh, so sorry to hear this RileyBoy :'( I know that u will take good care of her and make the right decisions for her. Hope you are okay  
x
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, its a hard time for both of us !
not settin in yet just very shocked


----------



## Ladyinred (7 December 2012)

Bless you Rileyboy. I have every faith you will do the right thing by Athena because that's the sort of person you are xx


----------



## shiresrus123 (7 December 2012)

literally gone through this this week, out of the blue to tumours, liver cancer, spleen cancer and abscesses and it is horrific, havent cried this much ever, husband cant sleep, just so traumatic - gone far far too young and like above, just typical of our gorgeous boy to go out with a bang

you never see as much dignity and honour as a horse who knows the end is coming but fights until he drops - they put humans to shame

all our other horses ran over neighing, knowing he was leaving for good and we all said our goodbyes - these animals are amazing, you just know something different is in the air on such a horrible day

better a day too soon than a day too late but let yourself grieve, its hit us very hard and in waves, one minute laughing at something daft and the next, floods of tears about how unfair it is, but that is testament to just how brilliant an animal we had and how honoured and grateful we were to know him, even if it was such a short time.


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Ladyinred said:



			Bless you Rileyboy. I have every faith you will do the right thing by Athena because that's the sort of person you are xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, it may hurt me to see her go, but if it whats best for her so be it, Joey will be devasted thick as thieves them to


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

shiresrus123 said:



			literally gone through this this week, out of the blue to tumours, liver cancer, spleen cancer and abscesses and it is horrific, havent cried this much ever - gone far far too young and like above, just typical of our gorgeous boy to go out with a bang

you never see as much dignity and honour as a horse who knows the end is coming but fights until he drops

all our other horses ran over neighing, knowing he was leaving for good and we all said our goodbyes - these animals are amazing, you just know something different is in the air on such a horrible day

better a day too soon than a day too late but let yourself grieve, its hit us very hard but is testament to just how brilliant an animal we had and how honoured and grateful we were to know him, even if it was such a short time.
		
Click to expand...


so so sorry to hear this, its painful to say the least, ur boy sounded lovly hav to think of what they gave us nt what they took with them


----------



## scheherazade (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Thinking of you in a very tough time xx


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

scheherazade said:



			So sorry to hear this. Thinking of you in a very tough time xx
		
Click to expand...

thank u it means alot to hav so much support


----------



## LaurenBay (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this! she sounds and looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

LaurenBay said:



			So sorry to hear this! she sounds and looks like such a sweetheart.
		
Click to expand...

She really is, was gna keep her nd break her in for my neice


----------



## pip6 (7 December 2012)

Very sorry to hear this. Wish there was something I could say to make it easier.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (7 December 2012)

Sending hugs and support your way, I know how hard it is to lose a horse, and know you will do whats best. Keep us updated, feel like Athena has become a little hero to everybody on here xx


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

pip6 said:



			Very sorry to hear this. Wish there was something I could say to make it easier.
		
Click to expand...

there isnt really, hav tried tellin myself everythin will b fine but reality is it wont be nd i need to make it easy for Athena


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Maria13 said:



			Sending hugs and support your way, I know how hard it is to lose a horse, and know you will do whats best. Keep us updated, feel like Athena has become a little hero to everybody on here xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks cld do with one 

Am glad she has, she really is a sweet girl


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this Rileyboy, I have been reading about Athena's updates. I really feel for you, such a horrible situation and always such a shock to hear the C word. Sending hugs from rainy South Wales and have a glass of wine tonight to gather your thoughts for tomorrow morning xx


----------



## sychnant (7 December 2012)

I haven't posted on your threads before but have loved seeing pics of Athena, she really is gorgeous. I am SO sorry this has happened, sending you both lots of love.

It's the hardest thing to do this for a much loved horse I know, especially one so young, but you are doing the right thing.


----------



## Old Bat (7 December 2012)

Blast and bless you, horrible time for you and Athena. Not posted before but am a silent follower. Hugs and peaceful thoughts coming your way x


----------



## Chestnuttymare (7 December 2012)

what horrible news. I think everyone here is in no doubt that you will do whatever is best for Athena. You have made quite an impression in the short time you have been here. You will get lots of support on here to help you deal with this. big virtual hug from scotland xx


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

BillyBob-Sleigh said:



			So sorry to hear this Rileyboy, I have been reading about Athena's updates. I really feel for you, such a horrible situation and always such a shock to hear the C word. Sending hugs from rainy South Wales and have a glass of wine tonight to gather your thoughts for tomorrow morning xx
		
Click to expand...

need more than wine, straight whisky it is, shall do wat is best for her.



sychnant said:



			I haven't posted on your threads before but have loved seeing pics of Athena, she really is gorgeous. I am SO sorry this has happened, sending you both lots of love.

It's the hardest thing to do this for a much loved horse I know, especially one so young, but you are doing the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

Thank u means alot to have so much support



Red Nosed Old Bat said:



			Blast and bless you, horrible time for you and Athena. Not posted before but am a silent follower. Hugs and peaceful thoughts coming your way x
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, hopefuly everything goes quickly


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

festnuttyfairy said:



			what horrible news. I think everyone here is in no doubt that you will do whatever is best for Athena. You have made quite an impression in the short time you have been here. You will get lots of support on here to help you deal with this. big virtual hug from scotland xx
		
Click to expand...

i will do, she deserves the best, am lucky to have so much support dont no what i wld do otherwise ! thank u so mcuh


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 December 2012)

HUGE hugs, so sad for you both


----------



## Fimbacob (7 December 2012)

Terrible news! So sorry for both of you. (((hugs)))


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			HUGE hugs, so sad for you both 

Click to expand...


thank u it is loosin a friend 




Fimbacob said:



			Terrible news! So sorry for both of you. (((hugs)))
		
Click to expand...

ano, thans for the support


----------



## Bertolie (7 December 2012)

I am another one that hasn't posted before but have been hoping for good news for Athena.

I'm so very sorry to hear this.  She is such a lucky girl to have had you in her short life.

Big hugs for you both xxx


----------



## Surreydeb (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this devestating news. Not posted before on your threads but been following them. Poor Athena and poor you hugs xx


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Bertolie said:



			I am another one that hasn't posted before but have been hoping for good news for Athena.

I'm so very sorry to hear this.  She is such a lucky girl to have had you in her short life.

Big hugs for you both xxx
		
Click to expand...

thank you,  at least she has had sum good times


----------



## Ellen Durow (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Vet rang today gt tests back nd she has cancer.... Cancer

Im shocked, worried nd cant think straight.


Didnt listen to what the vet preposed to do all tht is going thro my head in cancer.

cancer kills
cant explain how awfull i feel my girl has cancer 

Click to expand...

First of all, don't panic. Ring the vet and ask him/her to explain carefully again what stage the disease is at and what the prognosis is, the possible treatments and the best way to deal with it. Ask questions if there is anything you don't understand and make notes. Most importantly, be prepared to do what the vet says is the best thing for Athena even if it seems a very hard decision.

By all means look the disease up on the internet but don't take all you read at face value.


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Ellen Durow said:



			First of all, don't panic. Ring the vet and ask him/her to explain carefully again what stage the disease is at and what the prognosis is, the possible treatments and the best way to deal with it. Ask questions if there is anything you don't understand and make notes. Most importantly, be prepared to do what the vet says is the best thing for Athena even if it seems a very hard decision.

By all means look the disease up on the internet but don't take all you read at face value.
		
Click to expand...


I will ring again tomorrow once it has sunk in abit, need to get my own ehad round it. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## merrymeasure (7 December 2012)

I am so sorry Rileyboy. Bless her, I know you will do what is right for her. Talk to your vet.
I lost my beautiful Rough Collie dog, Corrie, to cancer. He was only five. Broke my heart.I am thinking of you and Athena x


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

merrymeasure said:



			I am so sorry Rileyboy. Bless her, I know you will do what is right for her. Talk to your vet.
I lost my beautiful Rough Collie dog, Corrie, to cancer. He was only five. Broke my heart.I am thinking of you and Athena x
		
Click to expand...



Thank you i will i promised her i will, sorry to hear its upsettin


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy, I'm so sorry. I have also been following your posts and hoped for better news.

It is weird how you can't take in the details when the vets give you bad news. It happened to me too when I was told I needed to have my first horse pts. 

I'm sure you'll do the right thing by Athena, whatever that should be.


----------



## ridefast (7 December 2012)

Oh no sorry to hear that. Big hugs. My old mare was diagnosed with cancer earlier this year. She'd done well over winter then as spring arrived she dropped weight, off her food, incredibly lethargic and sweating, blood tests showed up cancer. She had a week on bute where she picked up really well, eating again and playing around in the field, then she went with dignity.


----------



## giddyupalfie (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear that  I'm sure you will do whatever is best for her. Thinking of you and your girl x


----------



## Renvers (7 December 2012)

so sorry to hear your news, lots of hugs and vibes for both of you


----------



## putasocinit (7 December 2012)

You are lucky you got the results back so quickly, maybe there are other options rather than pts.


----------



## Eastern Rose (7 December 2012)

So sorry for this.  Big hugs from Norfolk.


----------



## alwaysbroke (7 December 2012)

So sorry to read this, I am another one who has followed your story but hasn't posted before, thinking about you and Athena x


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (7 December 2012)

I'm so sorry rb


----------



## neddynesbitt (7 December 2012)

I'm another follower whose not replied before. I'm so very sorry to hear your news and for what its worth, I totally agree with your sentiment that there's no point putting her through pain etc just so you can have her with you for longer.  My friends wonderful gelding was diagnosed with cancer last year and she went down the route of steroids on advice of her vet. In my opinion (and hers when she looks back) it was the wrong decision  he literally faded away before our eyes and looked pretty much like a welfare case when he was PTS   his owner had almost become blind to it and it was very upsetting to see him so thin and frail. It wasn't until afterwards that she was looking through photos and she was distraught that he looked so well in them and it suddenly dawned on her how tragic it was that he suffered so much towards the end. She was totally let down by the vet who should have advised her to do the right thing but, instead advised her that she owed it to him as he'd been such a wonderful loyal pony for the many years she had owned him


----------



## alliersv1 (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this RB.
Life can be so cruel sometimes


----------



## Chottsy (7 December 2012)

Big hugs to you!!! Such a horrible situation to be in with such a lovely little mare, but everyone can see how much you love her already and care for her! You will make the right decision and give her the best possible care!  Hugs and whiskey for tonight! Won't fix the problem but might give you a headache to take your mind of it a little tomorrow?


----------



## Spottyappy (7 December 2012)

So,so sorry to hear this. I have followed your posts,and really hoped against hope it wasn't gong to be that.
I lost my home bred boy to it earlier this year-he had cancer of the stomach. It s still really painful,but he was older,and I had no choice,he was not able to be treated.
Know you will do the right thing by her. 
Thinking of you both.


----------



## Janah (7 December 2012)

So, So sorry to hear your news.  Love and hugs to you both.


----------



## touchstone (7 December 2012)

I haven't seen your previous posts about Athena RB, but I can only echo Amymay's sentiments.

I am really sorry to hear your news, I hope things go as well as they can for you. x


----------



## KVH (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this, I lost my 4 year old TB to cancer of the stomach (tumours) back in april. It is heart breaking, thinking of you.


----------



## Amirah (7 December 2012)

So so sorry, big virtual hugs/prayers, hope it's as bearable as it can possibly be.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear your news, my horse was PTS due to a growth in his throat, he had it removed but it grew back within 2 months and was inoperable this time. It was not tested but the vet was certain it was cancer. He went downhill so quickly and really struggled to breath. Life can be so cruel at times  A big (((((hug)))) to both of you x


----------



## Angua2 (7 December 2012)

Another silent follower of your posts.

I am sorry to hear this news, but she is a very lucky girl knowing such care in her short life.  What ever you do I am sure you will do the best by her.


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

thank you everyone for the suport relly means alot. For a hard faced git i have spent the past hours head in my hands cryin, been boguht up its weak to show emotion so u can guess how upset i am.

The vet will be rung tomorow mornin nd decide what the best plan of action is, if it is PTS which i suppose it shal be, i wil do it quickly 4 her befor she is in to much pain. Its hard at the moment as she is there now nd to think she wnt be is painful.

At the end of he day she is my priorty nd all i care about. 

Once again thnk u so much everyone ur relly helpin me thro this


----------



## Emilieu (7 December 2012)

Just reading this. So so very sorry. Biggest hugs x


----------



## The Boy (7 December 2012)

Hi RB
Having followed your previous posts but not contributed, just wanted to say that you are showing the common sense and compassion that all horses would want in their owners, if they were able to choose them.
Sending hugs to you both xxx


----------



## kat2290 (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this  thinking of you RB


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Just reading this. So so very sorry. Biggest hugs x
		
Click to expand...

thank u its means alot to hav support



The Boy said:



			Hi RB
Having followed your previous posts but not contributed, just wanted to say that you are showing the common sense and compassion that all horses would want in their owners, if they were able to choose them.
Sending hugs to you both xxx
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, id rather me be upset than her in pain she doesnt deservve tht after all she has been thro


----------



## FionaM12 (7 December 2012)

This thread has made me cry.

I'm so sorry for you and your lovely girl. But she is lucky to have you, and I know you will do right by her, whatever you decide to do. Xx


----------



## titchward (7 December 2012)

gutted for you, so sorry xx


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			This thread has made me cry.

I'm so sorry for you and your lovely girl. But she is lucky to have you, and I know you will do right by her, whatever you decide to do. Xx
		
Click to expand...

Its a tough time fiona  sorry it made u cry just needed to get it off my chest. 

Thank you i will do the best by her 




titchward said:



			gutted for you, so sorry xx
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, nice to have support


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Just found these two of my sweet filly


----------



## Elsbells (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this. 

I'm sure you'll do your very best for her as you love her so much.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (7 December 2012)

Your photos of her are lovely. Shes a stunner and looks so sweet. So sorry this has happened to such a kind looking pony. Sorry its happening to u too, i know how hard it is to lose a horse, like losing a piece of yourself  xx


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Elsbells said:



			So sorry to hear this. 

I'm sure you'll do your very best for her as you love her so much.
		
Click to expand...

thank you nd i promised i will no matter wat.



Maria13 said:



			Your photos of her are lovely. Shes a stunner and looks so sweet. So sorry this has happened to such a kind looking pony. Sorry its happening to u too, i know how hard it is to lose a horse, like losing a piece of yourself  xx
		
Click to expand...

She really is ws gna break her a kids pony cause she is great with kids. Such a shame nd ano its killin me


----------



## Doormouse (7 December 2012)

No words cover it but I'm so sorry anyway, what a b*****d life can be, it always happens to the nicest horses and people.

Thank good she has got you, you'll do what is right for her whatever that may be.


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Doormouse said:



			No words cover it but I'm so sorry anyway, what a b*****d life can be, it always happens to the nicest horses and people.

Thank good she has got you, you'll do what is right for her whatever that may be.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the suport it really i nice, ano kicks u when ur down  Defintly i wldnt dream of doin anythin else


----------



## Welsh (7 December 2012)

I'm sorry xx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 December 2012)

Hugs and so sorry. 
Xxxx


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

Xmas_Derpette said:



			I'm sorry xx
		
Click to expand...


Thanks means alot 


slightlychristmasy said:



			Hugs and so sorry. 
Xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you means alot for the support


----------



## Dipsy83 (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy.. so sorry to hear this news, was hoping to see a different update today..

big hugs to you and Athena


----------



## TandD (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			For a hard faced git i have spent the past hours head in my hands cryin, been boguht up its weak to show emotion so u can guess how upset i am.
		
Click to expand...

only a horse can do this, spent to many hours having tears mixing with mane :'(...all my thoughts are with you and athena, sending lots of love and very big hugs to both of you!

we're all here to support you!


----------



## natalia (7 December 2012)

So sorry it's not a good diagnosis. You'll do what's best for her and at least she's known a good home.


----------



## Arizahn (7 December 2012)

All the best, Rileyboy


----------



## Shantara (7 December 2012)

I've been coming back to this thread over and over, trying to think of something to say  
I'm so so so sorry, we're all here for you. I'll be thinking of you and Athena xx


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (7 December 2012)

I'm so sad to hear this. Athena is lucky to have you taking such good care of her. Thinking of you both.


----------



## missroses nanna (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this rileyboy big hugs to you and athena :-(


----------



## Rebels (7 December 2012)

Poor you. Just feel proud of the good times you gave her and that she will be looked after until the end, many horses are not as fortunate to have a good owner.


----------



## ebonyallen (7 December 2012)

My thoughts are with you both, I know how hard it is my old boy had this. Try and stay strong for Athena.


----------



## Rileyboy (7 December 2012)

thank u all so so much


----------



## Shysmum (7 December 2012)

So very, very sorry. My heart goes out to you both.  xx


----------



## Queenbee (7 December 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			thank you everyone for the suport relly means alot. For a hard faced git i have spent the past hours head in my hands cryin, been boguht up its weak to show emotion so u can guess how upset i am.

The vet will be rung tomorow mornin nd decide what the best plan of action is, if it is PTS which i suppose it shal be, i wil do it quickly 4 her befor she is in to much pain. Its hard at the moment as she is there now nd to think she wnt be is painful.

At the end of he day she is my priorty nd all i care about. 

Once again thnk u so much everyone ur relly helpin me thro this 

Click to expand...

RB I'm, so very sorry, is it malignant or is there a possibility of isolating it? X so many people on here are able to offer you support, it doesn't comfort much, but it does help, believe me x


----------



## kellybee (7 December 2012)

My heart goes out to you both. It's hard to find something appropriate to say but having read through your previous posts/threads I think it's safe to say she's lived a better life than the queen's finest.

No horse however small or young could ever ask more of an owner, and you've done her proud. I'm sure whatever the outcome is for her, she'll be thankful to have you as her 'dad'.


----------



## Mogg (7 December 2012)

so very sorry to hear this RB.  it doesnt sound good does it 
i hope after talking with the vet tomorrow your course of action will become clearer and i know that you'll put Athenas welfare first no matter how upsetting that may be for you.  and theres nothing wrong with having a darn good cry about it either!
it probably wont help at the moment but not many young ponies have the following and fanclub that Athena has, and thats because of how you've spoken for her and shared her with us.   if you do have to PTS you will have the support of folk on here to help you thro if you need it.   we'll remember her too and i hope that gives you some comfort eventually


----------



## MrsMozart (7 December 2012)

Very sorry to read your news.

Will keep her and you in our thoughts.


----------



## Kamakazegirl (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I too have been following your posts on Athena hoping for a good result. First of all she is absolutely precious, secondly as others have said it is obvuiously how much you care for her and that you will do the right thing for her. It is cruel that this could happen to something so young. Stay strong, I cannot imagine how hard this is for you.

Good luck for the morning, i really hope that but does not mean PTS, but if it does then heaven gets a perfect little angel.
Thinking of you both
x


----------



## Carrots&Mints (7 December 2012)

Lots of hugs! Xxxx


----------



## ELFSBELLS (7 December 2012)

So Sorry x


----------



## Fii (7 December 2012)

What sh !t news Rileyboy, so sorry to hear this!!


----------



## muckypony (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this news 

It probably wont make you feel any better right now, but my friends pony was diagnosed with Lymphoma (i think thats it) about summer 2011 and lived a happy pain free life until this summer. Not long I know, but better than nothing.

Thinking of you x


----------



## PollyP (7 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this, was really hoping for a positive outcome for you both. 

I have everything crossed for some possible treatments from the vet, but if she does have to go to sleep at least you know you gave her the best that you could have given and she will be leaving us happy, peaceful and well cared for. 

Thinking of you both at such a horrible time xx


----------



## mightymammoth (7 December 2012)

so dreadfully sad, why is life so cruel and unfair? that poor little mite. Thank goodness she is at least now in a very loving and caring home.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (7 December 2012)

(((( hugs)))) life isn't fair sometimes!


----------



## Andiamo (7 December 2012)

Hi RB,

I've not been on HHO at all this week, and have just seen your updates on Athena. I'm completely gutted for you both. She must be a big part of your heart, considering you hand raised her and rescued her. She is such a gorgeous girl, I was delighted to have helped with the naming of her, and was so pleased that you chose that name...I felt personally attached to her for that reason, like a remote-Auntie! 
Her photos are beautiful, and she was a lucky girl to have found you. It must be so devastating to think that after all the love, effort, time, commitment etc that have gone into her, that she could get cruelly and prematurely taken away from you. 
As others have said, thank you for sharing her with us, we've gotten to know her and love her as well. If she does sadly go prematurely, she'll take a little piece of all of our hearts as well. I'm so sad for you, I can't express in this post how much...

Please keep us posted. And I wish you all the inner strength you need to deal with the next few days / months, whatever the outcome may be. 

Big hug for you and lots of carrots and snuggles for Athena.


----------



## Mynyddcymro (7 December 2012)

Have been checking for updates from you, I really feel for you and can't imagine what you're going through. Chin up and big hugs xxx


----------



## nicolenlolly (7 December 2012)

RB I'm so sorry, what you are going through is every horse owners worst nightmare. I have followed all your posts, think you are hilarious and don't mind the photos either  just didn't post as didn't want to be classed as a cougar-not quite old enough for that!!

Although this is heartbreaking news and I feel for you, I am also so pleased that she found you...someone to love and care for her and make sure that the best was done by her rather than with her previous owner-would his girlfriend have allowed him to spend enough time with her that he would even have discovered the lump before her suffering became unbearable? Please don't think I'm heartless but, I think many things in life happen for a reason and I think she needed to find you so that you could take care of this for her.

Sending hugs for you and kisses to your darling girl xx


----------



## jaijai (8 December 2012)

Have missed your other posts re Athena as not been on this week. Am so sorry to hear about this. I am sure you will do what is best for your lovely girl no matter how hard it will be for you. Sending hugs for you both. x


----------



## Toast (8 December 2012)

Gutted for you Rileyboy. This wasn't the update I was hoping for. So sorry  xxx


----------



## patchwork puzzle (8 December 2012)

Im so so sorry. I will be thinking of you today. x


----------



## Pidgeon (8 December 2012)

Oh RB I'm so sorry to hear this. I know from your posts how much she is in your heart. You have done a lovely thing in having her and making sure she is well looked after and checked out. Life isn't fair is it. As stated you will not let her suffer. You have only been on here a short time but come across like most on here devoted to your horses. When you have to make the decision rest assured you have the support of a lot of people on here who will help you get through this tough time. Please give Athena a snuggle from me.


----------



## muddygreymare (8 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this  Massive hugs for both of you x


----------



## Rileyboy (8 December 2012)

Just off the phone with the vet nd the cancer wil have spready by now. He said we cld start her on steriods but be prepared to see her go weak nd deteriate. Ano people hav said ther is a chance she wil pull thro but if she doesn't she will b in pain for the same outcome.

Vet is coming back at 3pm to have her pts till then am gonna spend every last minute with her.


Thank you everyone for the support u gave me and my Athena I cant tell u how much it helped nd its nice to see how many people care for my girl


----------



## Burmilla (8 December 2012)

Bless you for loving your little horse and ensuring that she has a good end. You took her on when she needed you and you have never let her down. Will be thinking of you and Athena this afternoon. Go in peace, little mare.


----------



## LauraWheeler (8 December 2012)

Just seen this and wanted to say i'm so very very sorry for your devistating news. I know how it feels to get that awful diagnosis. When Lucys diagnosis was in I just couldn't believe what the vet was saying. I didn't take any of it in except the fact that Lucy was dieing  My boss had to ring the vet back as she couldn't get any sence out of me at all.
It's such a shock when you are told there is nothing anyone can to to help your special friend. My whole world fell appart when I had to let Lucy go but like you I knew in my heart it was the best thing for her. No matter how much it hurt me I couldn't let my amazing mare suffer.
Athena knows how much you love her and will be forever thankful that you are putting an end to her suffering and letting her be at peace.
This poem realy helped me through the dark time of loosing Lucy. I hope you can find some comfort from it to.

If the day should come when I'm in pain,
And you know I won't be well again,
Promise you'll do what must be done,
If this is the battle that can't be won.

It'll break your heart, but please be kind,
Don't let your grieving sway your mind.
For this is when you'll let me see
Just how much you do love me.

Together we've had happy years
The future now can hold no fears.
Please don't let me suffer
so When that days comes, please let me go.

For my usual vet please will you send?
But stay with me until the end.
Hold me steady, speak to me
Till my once bright eyes no longer see

In time I hope you'll come to see
It's the last kindness you'll do for me
One more time please stroke my mane
And know that I'll have no more pain.

And don't be sad that it was you
Who decided this was what to do.
We've been such buddies through the years
Don't let me be the cause of tears.

You'll always see me graze now,
with the sun upon my back
Painful limbs won't tire me now,
however long the hack.

I live now in your heart and mind,
a lovely place to stay.
And what you have in memories,
no one can take away.


((((((((hugs))))))))) to you. You and Athena are in my thoughts today. xx


----------



## horselib (8 December 2012)

All horse owners and lovers feel your pain.
I lost one of my horses in June a lovely mare the difference being she was in her twenties and i had had her since she was 2 years old She had a good life long and happy.
When they are taken so early like your girl you feel really cheated . At least in her short life she has known love and care .
It is the last love we can show for them but it doesn't make it any easier for us. 

I found this poem on Hoofbeats in Heaven and it seems so appropriate

Your sweet and gentle nature

The kindness in your eye

The softness of your pink white muzzle

That neighed to me each day

Thank you for your trust in me

And those memories held so dear

A special bond meant just for us

Will be treasured year after year after year.....

I loved you then, I love you now

My dear, sweet, sensitive girl

My heart it breaks to say goodbye 

As it cannot not tell a lie

The candle flame burns brightly for you now

And will forever more

Gallop with the wind my princess

On that sunny ocean shore.

I will be thinking of you both at 3pm.


----------



## Rileyboy (8 December 2012)

Thank u I will be by her side when she does nd that poem summed up the argument in my head thank you so much nd sorry to hear about tour mare


----------



## giddyupalfie (8 December 2012)

At least she will be gone before she had a chance to detiorate RB. Just always remember that you done what was kindest for Athena  

I am so sorry for your loss and will be thinking of you at 3pm x


----------



## Rileyboy (8 December 2012)

Wldnt be fair to see her in pain  thann you


----------



## Amirah (8 December 2012)

You're doing the right thing, better a day too soon than a day too late, truly. You are doing her a great kindness. Feel so bad for you, will be saying a little prayer for you both at 3.


----------



## Ginger_2002 (8 December 2012)

Just read this - im so sorry

Im sure shes running out lush green fields witht he sun on her back somewhere  x


----------



## Asha (8 December 2012)

really sorry for you both, but take comfort from the fact your doing the best for her, and sounds like shes had a good few weeks with you. You have made a difference to her  x


----------



## Rileyboy (8 December 2012)

Thank you


----------



## FairyLights (8 December 2012)

Athena was fortunate to have found you Rileyboy. A caring owner for her last days. She is lucky in this respect and you are blessed for having known her.
Take Care x.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (8 December 2012)

My heart goes out to you  . I will give my own youngster a hug this afternoon and think of you as you are with Athena in her last moments. Bless you


----------



## Clofox (8 December 2012)

RileyBoy, I'm so sorry, Will be thinking of you and little Athena, you've done whats best for her however hard it may be. Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Wagtail (8 December 2012)

So sorry Rileyboy.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (8 December 2012)

I will be thinking of you both at 3pm, so very sorry


----------



## Old Bat (8 December 2012)

Huge hugs for you Rileyboy and to Athena as well, a much loved little filly. I'm no cougar, more of a nanny goat but if I had a son I would be very proud if he was like you. My heart is with you both today.


----------



## Emilieu (8 December 2012)

Will think of you both at 3. It is the price we pay for loving them and it feels like a very high price at times.xx


----------



## gillianfleming (8 December 2012)

So sorry to read your update RB

Will be thinking of you both this afternoon


----------



## Dizzydancer (8 December 2012)

Well done you for being so brave. 
Thinking of you this afternoon. X


----------



## Kamakazegirl (8 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Sleep tight little one. Like others have said, you're doing the right thing, and this way you can remember her happy. Will be thinking of you both at 3


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (8 December 2012)

I've had so many friends loose their horses this week, it's unbelievable! So heartbreaking  
I've been on your thread, the one that shows her as a foal and her growing up. You and Anthena's meeting was set out when she was born, your paths were meant to cross, you were meant to have her. 
Even though her time on this Earth seems so terribly short, she's already made such an impact on your life, and your friends who know her, you'll never forget her.
Treasure that time you've had with her, though although she'll be gone in the flesh, she'll still be with you at your side always in spirit ..


----------



## Shysmum (8 December 2012)

Thinking of you for 3 pm. ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))) xxx


----------



## E13 (8 December 2012)

I will be thinking of you, you know you've done the right thing for your brave girl. Massive hugs, let everything out here if you need to. She knows you love her xx


----------



## quirky (8 December 2012)

It is 9 years today that I had mine pts with cancer .

My heart goes out to you and Athena ((hugs))


----------



## Shadrid (8 December 2012)

Another silent follower and my heart goes out to you. Thank you for sharing your beautiful girl with us x


----------



## brighteyes (8 December 2012)

So sorry - poor girl. Hope all goes smoothly for her.


----------



## albeg (8 December 2012)

Will be thinking of you at 3, give Athena a big hug from all of us.


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (8 December 2012)

Will be thinking of you both. xx


----------



## kirstys 1 (8 December 2012)

I'm so, so sorry - she is so beautiful. Will be thinking of you this afternoon.
Be strong xxx


----------



## JM (8 December 2012)

So very sorry for your beautiful girl. You are so brave, take care and hugs xxx


----------



## ellijay (8 December 2012)

You will both be in my thoughts. You are very brave, be strong. X


----------



## bubbilygum (8 December 2012)

It's never easy to say goodbye, but especially to such a young horse and in this way too... I'm so sorry to hear it has ended this way. You are doing the right thing by letting her go before she deteriorates, truly the kindest thing you could do for this little mare. My sympathies are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## Shysmum (8 December 2012)

{{{VIBES}}}


----------



## B_2_B (8 December 2012)

I'm so sorry Rileyboy, not fair at all and so sad 
You know you're doing the best thing you can for her and all she'll know from you is kindness.

xx


----------



## Amymay (8 December 2012)

Thinking of you x


----------



## missroses nanna (8 December 2012)

Goodnight and god bless little :-( big hugs rileyboy x


----------



## horselib (8 December 2012)

its 3 oclock and I am siting here thinking if you and Athena .
Tonight a new star will shine brightly in the sky and also in your heart RB you truely are a horse lover and mature for your years such a brave and wise descision you have made for your darling Athena.
Tears roll down my face as I type this what a lovely chap you are .
God bless you and Athena you have saved her from pain.


----------



## rema (8 December 2012)

Thinking of you RB..A very sad day..


----------



## sychnant (8 December 2012)

Hope you're ok hun. Hugs x


----------



## merrymeasure (8 December 2012)

Yes, hope you're ok RB. Have been thinking of you on this horrible day for you. Bless her, she galloping free now, happy and whole again. I am really so sorry. RIP little Athena, such a short life, so unfair xx


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (8 December 2012)

Rileyboy- been thinking about u and Athena all afternoon  hope your ok  x


----------



## Sam&MrD (8 December 2012)

Another silent follower, but thinking of you x


----------



## Rileyboy (8 December 2012)

Thanks everyone she went down quickly, talkin to the others for the most of it. Joey misses her


----------



## giddyupalfie (8 December 2012)

At least it was peaceful for her sake and for yours. 

R.I.P Athena x


----------



## Rileyboy (8 December 2012)

Thankfuly it was nd no more pain for my girl


----------



## Ibblebibble (8 December 2012)

I'm so sorry, i've been at the farm all day and only just caught up
You did the kindest thing letting her go but i know that doesn't make it any less upsetting for you.
Sleep peaceful Athena.xx


----------



## Rileyboy (8 December 2012)

Still in shock I think, realy sad seein her die in ur arms


----------



## flump (8 December 2012)

RIP Athena xxxxxx


----------



## Ladyinred (8 December 2012)

You have my utmost respect for doing what had to be done. Well done Rileyboy, I know how hard it was.

Run free little Athena xx


----------



## Shysmum (8 December 2012)

Run Free little baby


----------



## Arizahn (8 December 2012)

RIP Athena  Rileyboy, am so very sorry for this.


----------



## Dizzydancer (8 December 2012)

Run free little one- go find my boy he will look after you! 
Hope your ok.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (8 December 2012)

R.I.P Athena,
Rileyboy- hope that your ok and well done for doing what was best for Athena
x


----------



## cblover (8 December 2012)

Absolutely the right thing to do, but certainly not the easiest!  I admire you, you showed the true meaning of doing the right thing by your horse when she needed you most! RIP sweet little baby! Don't be hard on yourself, take it easy! xx


----------



## patchwork puzzle (8 December 2012)

RIP Athena and hugs for you Rileyboy. x


----------



## Clofox (8 December 2012)

I'm so sorry, sleep tight Athena xx


----------



## Rileyboy (8 December 2012)

Thank you everyone she went quickly , held her nd she was talkin to her friend joey for most of it no more pain for her


----------



## tankgirl1 (8 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this RileyBoy - RIP little girl, fun free x


----------



## Fools Motto (8 December 2012)

Sorry for your loss. 
I'll join everyone else in giving you a hug. Poor Athena, she didn't suffer, you took great care of her.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (8 December 2012)

Another quiet follower here.
Much respect for you and peace for your little one.
Run free little pony.
She's lucky to have had someone love her enough to see her on her last journey.
:,(


----------



## ozpoz (8 December 2012)

So sorry to read of your sad loss Rileyboy.
x


----------



## smokey (8 December 2012)

Just caught up with this thread, I'm so sorry, RB, very sad. But she had a loving caring owner to care for her in the last few weeks, and I'm sure she went knowing she was loved.   Night night Little Athena xxx.


----------



## gadetra (8 December 2012)

Sorry to hear about this, she looked to have real character and attitude in all the pics.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 December 2012)

So sorry to hear about Athena, you did the best for her and she has not had to suffer.


----------



## ridefast (8 December 2012)

Just caught up, oh dear it's so sad, she's such a beautiful girl. Huge hugs.


----------



## indie999 (8 December 2012)

Sorry to hear this as soon as I saw your post I knew that you would do the right thing by her, she was lucky to have a good caring owner. RIP Athena.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 December 2012)

Hugs. Am so sorry.
Xxx


----------



## jaijai (8 December 2012)

So sorry RB. RIP Athena.xxxx


----------



## Chestnuttymare (8 December 2012)

So sorry to  read that you have lost your girl. i know it is hard to lose them at any age but to lose them when they are so young makes it even harder to deal with. Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Rileyboy (8 December 2012)

Thank you all wil hit me when I go to check em all tomorow


----------



## Jingleballs (8 December 2012)

I don't know the full story but very sorry to hear of your loss. x


----------



## milesjess (8 December 2012)

I haven't read all the replies but one thing I'll say is other posters have no right to say 'have her put down'... Sorry, I'm sure the OP will do everything right by her horse but no one can tell her what to do IMO.

OP I'm very very sorry at the news but as others have said Cancer doesn't instantly equal death. Speak to your vet and go through your options but ultimately the choice belongs to you and no one else. 

Lots of support sending your way. I lost my boy several months back and I know how hard it is to make these decisions but please please don't be pursued by others opinions (even with the best of intentions), you know your horse and your vet knows the illness.

Hugs x


----------



## milesjess (8 December 2012)

... Sorry I've just read the update. Ignore my above post  apologies. 

Thoughts are with you and well done for being so brave x


----------



## Pidgeon (9 December 2012)

RIP Athena, gone but never forgotten. She will remain in your heart forever. Xxx


----------

